

Practical Tips for Hiring Ruby Web Developers - keyist
http://www.rubyinside.com/tips-hiring-ruby-web-developers-4757.html

======
SlyShy
Even if you aren't hiring, I think this is an excellent article to read. These
are practical skills to practice, and I'll certainly be keeping them in mind
before going into an interview.

------
hammerdr
Good article. I disagree with making "Corner case identification" a major
element of your sample coding session. While its great for developers to
consider "what happens when X goes wrong", I've definitely spent time with
programmers who spend more time thinking and writing about the 'what ifs'
instead of writing useful code.

Overly defensive programming leads to code that is _never_ executed. That is
wasted code, time and money.

So, in his example, considering that the twitter api may go down and how to
handle that is probably a good thing. Trying to self-heal if Twitter suddenly
changes their API is probably a waste of time.

------
hkarthik
Good article with a lot of great tips. But I'd like to see a follow up that
elaborates on the practice of hiring experienced developers who don't know
Ruby. Many of these questions wouldn't apply in that case and it would be hard
to detect any warning flags in that case.

